# Can you submit a portion of your book before the whole book is finished?



## Jared77 (May 18, 2014)

So, I'm a little more than half-way through my novel.  I've been taking a look at publishing companies and their submission guidelines (probably too early to do that, I know, but it's a great way to procrastinate).

They often say "Send us the first three chapters and we'll get back to you in 6-9 months if we like it."

My question is:  If it truly takes them that long to get back to me, I could feasibly finish my novel in that time while I'm waiting to hear back.  If they love the first 3 chapters enough they'll ask for the rest of it, which (in theory) would be done.

I know this is a risky idea--just wondering if anyone has tried that or thinks it's a really BAD idea. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sam (May 18, 2014)

No. Never. Ever. 

If a publishing company likes the first three chapters, they may respond to you in two or three months. They _will _ask for the whole novel. What are you going to say then? "Oops, sorry, I haven't got it finished yet." 

Automatic binning.


----------



## popsprocket (May 18, 2014)

Besides which, things change in the writing process. What happens if you follow your plot off in an unexpected direction and it means that you'd have to make (significant) changes to the opening? Will they still be impressed? Will they still be interested in buying it?

Just write the book, edit it, and then submit it. Better not to piss off publishers/agents with promises that you can't keep.


----------



## Jared77 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks.  That's what I was thinking (that it's a bad idea).  Just wanted some confirmation because I have no experience in the publishing world.  

Guess I'll just have to work on the sequel while i'm waiting to hear back on Book 1.


----------



## TWErvin2 (May 19, 2014)

As the others above said, finish the novel first, then start the process.

While it may seem like a waste of time, if, during the submission process of the novel, you're writing another novel, the time won't be 'wasted.' Before you know it, you'll have to projects out on submission, or maybe one accepted and another ready and available.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 27, 2014)

Ah I see what your thinking... maybe... is there any point in writing the whole thing
We never sign anyone who does not submit a completed manuscript (I am sure the big authors can get away with it). One reason is that you often end up with very different styles in the following chapters. It might be the time in between the actual writing or simply that the writer has developed their style. Another reason is that you might never get the second part of the book. And the last reason from our experience, the first half gets lots of attention and the rest is written in a little bit of a hurry. Publishers and agents dont really need to take the risk.


----------



## dale (Jun 29, 2014)

i did this. not with publishing companies, but with agents. i did it for different reasons, though. i did it to force myself out of writers
block on the last 2 chapters. i won't do it again. i mean...it worked out, but those last 2 chapters come off as "rushed" sounding to me.
better not to get ahead of yourself. it's exciting to know you're finishing up, i know.....but you'll come to find that dealing with the agents
and publishers really isn't all too much fun. better to finish the book so as not to get distracted with thoughts of the business end
just yet. that'll get here before you know it.


----------



## krishan (Jul 2, 2014)

I wouldn't, generally-speaking, do this, since I'm never confident that I'll be able to finish a project as strongly as I start it. It's not unheard of to do so, however. If you do, it might be a good idea to be honest about it from the outset, and provide a projected date for the completion of the manuscript.

The practice seems to be much more common when it comes to non-fiction books.


----------



## dale (Jul 2, 2014)

krishan said:


> I wouldn't, generally-speaking, do this, since I'm never confident that I'll be able to finish a project as strongly as I start it. It's not unheard of to do so, however. If you do, it might be a good idea to be honest about it from the outset, and provide a projected date for the completion of the manuscript.
> 
> The practice seems to be much more common when it comes to non-fiction books.



if you tell a fiction publisher the manuscript is unfinished, it's highly doubtful they'll give it a 2nd glance, unless you're already an established name.


----------

